# help save a dogs life!!!!



## gator420 (Dec 13, 2010)

please take 5 minutes out of your time to read the story and you can make the desicion if you want to sign the petiton to help save a dogs life!!!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/save-prada-nicole-andrees-dog-on-death-row/
Please sign my petition online to save my dog from death row by clicking the above link. Prada was accidentally let out and held by neighbors and tied to a tree resulting in a dog fight where she was hurt and prosecuted due to her breed. I have appealed the first judge and the attorney neighbor seems to have more influence than the truth in court. Thank ...you for your time in advance. Prada is on death row at $18/day and I am on her 2nd attorney. Thanks!
On Jan. 30, 2011 about 2pm in Nashville, TN off Granny White Pk in Forest Hills., Micah Robinson opens the door of his friend and co-worker's house, Nicole Andree. Micah had been hanging on the couch with Nicole's pitbull/boxer mix while Nicole and her friend were climbing in the woods outside.
Prada follows Micah out the door and runs down the road. Micah was unaware that Prada could not go outside by herself and is never not on a leash. Nicole's house is located at the top of the hill and at the dead end. She has lived her around 6 months and always walks Prada on a leash. Micah unaware of Prada's name begins to yell "doggy." Prada ran down the street. Micah comes to Nicole and her friend as they are working out outside and they all get ready to go find the dog. Micah and Nicole's friend who knows Prada well, head down the hill to find the dog. Nicole stands on her balcony where she can see the entire street and yells for Prada. Micah knocks door to door and finds Prada at a neighbors house. The neighbor #1 says, Prada tried to attack his chow mix dog and he had Prada locked up. The neighbor tackled Prada as the dogs fought and secured her in his garage refusing to give the dog to Micah. The neighbor man claimed Prada was well behaved but tried to kill his dog. Micah again asked for the dog and was told the police and animal control were called. Within the hour Nicole too calls the police and was told by police to wait inside until police arrived. Nicole was also told by police call that there was no crime in a dog fight and the neighbor was holding her property.
Micah goes back to the neighbor and demands the dog leaving his name and number for neighbor #1 to call when police arrived. Within the next 30 minutes, Prada escapes from wherever Neighbor #1 was holding her and begins to run around. Both Micah and the neighbor see Prada sniffing by a fence close to the end of the street. This fence is in the yard of a 89lb German Shepard owned by neighbor #2. The Shepard is on an invisible fence and the owner sees and hears the Shepard barking.
Lady Neighbor #2 rushes to her dog and tells Prada to go. Prada 39lbs, backs up and begins to go away. The Shepard started to bark and Prada came very slow to the Shepard. The Shepard was still barking and Prada making no noise. Neighbor #2 said the dogs then began to lock mouths and Prada had a hold of the Shepard's neck. Prada is a playful almost 3yr old pitbull that lives with a 14yr old poodle. She has been to Club Canine to socialize and recieved a 30day graduation certificate and welcomed back for Doggy Daycare. The training took place in Oct and Prada's graduation was Oct 25.
Neighbor #2 grabbed her German Shepard and was bit on the hand by her own dog. Micah and Neighbor #1 see this and come to help. The men were able to pull the dogs apart and neighbor #2 goes inside with the Shepard. Prada never bit any of the strangers pulling her apart from the German Shepard but the Shepard bit it's own owner. Lady Neighbor #2 refused EMT help as Micah had police on the phone but later drove herself to the hospital and claims the bite from her own German Shepard is costing over $26,000 in medical bills. In court both times the lady admits her dog bit her but the husband, also an attorney, claims that it could've been either dog yet he was not there until after the fight. Nicole was there as the police heard the German Shepard bit the lady.
Neighbor #2's husband arrives at this time and chains Prada to a tree demanding Micah remove himself from his property. Micah then calls Nicole to come get the dog and call the police again. Nicole calls the police again and heads down the hill to ask the neighbor for Prada. Neighbors #2, husband and wife, scream at Nicole and order her off the property. Nicole was driven by her friend down to the end of the street and the two waited for their chance to speak to the police. As the lady Neighbor #2 started to scream at Nicole she expressed, her own dog had bit her and the neighbor had kidnapped the pitbull boxer mix Prada as she got out by accident. Prada had been out a few times before in Oct and has never caused any problems. She was also out one late night on Dec 23 and returned with Nicole's other dog with the help of the police.

The police officer asks Nicole to keep her emotions down and sit in the car. This is now around 3:30pm.
Prada is still tied to a tree barking. Prada has never been tied to a chain. Nicole asks again to take Prada home and put her in her kennel. Nicole and Prada are denied and Prada continues to bark, watching 4 dogs across the street run up and down their invisible fence line and bark. Prada can not see Nicole becaue Nicole knows she will bust the small rope leash with a chain that they have Prada restrained with.
The Sargent of the officer is called to the scene and it is now dark outside. Animal control is stil not on the scene. Nicole again asks to take her dog up the hill and inside. Nicole could see that Prada had cuts all over her face and needed medical attention as she bled. Nicole then began to cry watching her dog tied to the tree and barking for help. She then sat in her friend's car and waited for animal control. The police informed Nicole that because Prada did not bite a person that animal control would probably send the dog home. Nicole pleads with the Sargent and he says he will go stand near Prada and make sure she is safe but still refuses to allow Nicole to take Prada to the house to fix her wounds from the dog bites.
This is now close to 8:30 pm and as Nicole sits in her friend's car she sees flashlights coming up behind her. The Sargent screams, get your dog, and Nicole refused in fear that Prada might try to protect her owner because Nicole was crying. The police officer shoots Prada with a tazer gun and claims Prada was chasing after 4 dogs. The dogs were put inside by their owners and Prada is cornered in the driveway of the 4 dogs who had been outside barking as Prada was chained to a tree for hours. Nicole is then told to get Prada and Nicole runs to her dog. Prada is bleeding heavily and Nicole is licked in the face by her dog as she tries to stop the blood coming from Prada's head. The officers have Nicole put Prada in the police car and continue to wait for animal control. Nicole has her hand inside the car rubbing Prada and talking to her friend and officers. Prada is in a panic, bleedings, and needs water very badly.
Animal control arrives around 9pm and is told Prada bit lady neighbor #2. The law in TN according to animal control, for dog bites reads: the dog who bites, must be quarantined for 10 days. The animal control rep told Nicole he had to take Prada because neighbor #2 who was now at the hospital with a bite from her own German Shepard, had her husband tell them Prada was the biting dog.
Nicole was pressured by all parties and broke down crying as they all rallied to get Nicole to sign a sheet of paper to put Prada down. Nicole turned everything over to her friend and could not stand up due to the panic attack this caused. Her friend would not sign to have Prada put down and the animal control rep said Nicole should fight the charge since Prada did not bite the neighbor. The animal control rep told Nicole at this time he too had pitbulls and if Prada did not really bite the neighbor then she should fight the case in court. The rep also explained to Nicole that if she signed the papers to put Prada down today then no "vicious" dog report could be filed and Nicole could avoid court. He then concluded his talk to Nicole saying, if your dog did not bite then you should fight it and the police report would show the TRUTH. Please note the neighbors took 2 days to go to animal control where Prada was being held and file this complaint on Nicole and Prada. They did not file on the scene and Neighbor #1 did not file until 3 or 4 days later when he learned animal control did not kill Prada.
Prada was taken at the scene and ordered to be held for 10 days. Nicole was there the next day and most every day since Jan 30 to feed Prada cheeseburgers through the bars. Nicole was told if she could get a copy of the police report Prada would be returned to her because it would prove Prada did not bite a human. The dog that should've been quarantined was the German Shepard according to animal control staff. The police did not record the report for 72hrs. Nicole was then refused a copy of the incident report and hired her attorney, Larry Westbrook. Larry was informed late and was not able to obtain the report until Nicole brought it 1 hour before court. Nicole had to go through her police family member to get the report in time. Nicole was given the paper and case number by the officer and Sargent to obtain a copy of the report but then refused at the court house records department to have a copy the day before court. Nicole had tried since day one to get the report but no report had existed until after 72hrs.
As Nicole entered the courtroom on the day of court with her 2 witnesses( parties involved), Micah and her friend, and Larry her attorney, they observed that the prosecution parties all knew each other. The lady police officer who verbally told Nicole at the scene that it would be noted that the German Shepard bit it's owner did not report that on her vague report of that night, Neighbor #1 is a defense attorney in Davidson County courts and Nicole was told by her attorney that he could not go against the police officer because he might have to work with the parties involved in the future and it would go against him. The case of course prevailed against Prada and Nicole and her parties all agreed that the judge did not listen to the facts and the entire prosecution side knew each other. The judge known as Todd sentenced Prada to death no question about it. Nicole did not understand that a dog who got out by accident and did what dogs do had to be put to sleep.
Nicole hires James Mondelli to appeal the case. The appeal shows Prada is not the biting dog and her attorney tears the police officer's testimony to pieces. Prada is Nicole's child and she has had her since 8wks old. Prada goes to work, the park, running on the street every night, and anywhere that dogs are aloud to go with Nicole. Prada is trained by a well know local dog trainer and is invited back for doggy daycare anytime. The trainer claims Prada loves some dogs and does not get along with some, as all dogs. The trainer also said, Prada plays rough and some dogs don't take it as playing and snap. He proved to Nicole Prada is not an aggressive dog by getting the poodle, Nicole's 14yr old dog, and Prada together. Prada is submissive to the poodle and proves she is not aggressive by allowing the poodle to bite her neck. When Prada would play back she grabs the poodle's collar and flips him around. They play like this for hours.
Prada has been on doggy death row since Jan 30, 2011 around 10pm. Nicole visits her daily and her poodle has had a seizure during that time due to the stress. The second judge, Casey Moreland, was undecided. Nicole's attorney expressing she would get an invisible fence, dog pin, microchip, or whatever measures required was very frustrated claiming if Prada was determined vicious then the German Shepard was vicious as well.
Nicole does not have the verdict from the appeal to free Prada from death row but is planning to appeal again if sentenced to be put down, spending $18/day on animal control and $250/hr for her attorney. Prada is Nicole's child and she will not let her die due to the buddy system in the court rooms as well as the reputation that Prada receives being a pitbull. Please help Nicole free Prada from death row. Nicole is planning to sell and move due to this issue. Prada runs 5 miles a day with Nicole and she should be returned home not put to death as the first judge ordered and the second judge is contemplating.
Thank you for your help.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

eighbor #2 said the dogs then began to lock mouths and Prada had a hold of the Shepard's neck. Prada is a playful almost 3yr old pitbull that lives with a 14yr old poodle. She has been to Club Canine to socialize and recieved a 30day graduation certificate and welcomed back for Doggy Daycare

*Here is where you lost me. Pitbulls no matter how socialized,are dog aggressive,weather they live with them or not. This dog was just doing what it was breed to do. Doggy daycare too. But I wont get started on that,cause of an earlier post I made.
It sucks that bad owners do this to good dogs. They learned the hard way what not to do when you own a pitbull of any kind,mix or not.*


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

> Prada had been out a few times before in Oct and has never caused any problems. She was also out one late night on Dec 23 and returned with Nicole's other dog with the help of the police.


Are you kidding me? This passage, even more than the "doggy daycare" references show that this was an inevitable outcome. If Micah wants to save her dog she should offer to surrender it to an appropriate pitbull rescue outside of the courts jurisdiction. Even that may not work, but if they know the dog won't be an issue in their court again they could maybe be convinced.


----------



## stevechaos (Feb 24, 2011)

So this is the full story huh?
Wow. Organized confusion at it's best. Hate to say it, but they DO NOT need that dog. She should not be put down, as she did nothing wrong, but that is a horrible situation for the dog to be in. The results could have been much worse. 
I would gladly sign a petition to save this dog via a rescue, as she did nothing wrong. The owner is another story.


----------



## stevieschiff (Jan 30, 2012)

So yea the story might be a little confusing but if my dog was on death row I'm sure it would be very emotional for me to write exactly what happened..I am actually from Davidson county Tennessee..and Forrest hills also to be exact..it is a very rich upper class community..not all, but many are snubbed if they don't drive a brand new vehicle or have a half a million dollar house( at the least)..I think the reference she is making of taking her pit bull to a canine training center is her just saying she has spent time and money on the dog she loves...I don't think that she is saying her dog has been "cured" of any dog aggression but is just saying she had socialized the dog and done right with her pup the best she could. She said her dog was invited back to doggy daycare..she didn't say he went..which is a good choice. To sit there and say her she does not deserve her dog back because of all this is rediculous. it was an accident..unfortunate at that..my dog has been out before..thank.God nothin happened. But it could have..and if it did, I would pay the 18$ a day and attorney and court fees, which is more than a lot of pitbull owners can say. Please don't act like you wouldn't do the same. I live in a place where pitbulls are everywhere..in the mud when it rains and in the dust when its hot..so to see someone try to win there dog back instead.of just giving up is a pretty darn good thing to me.


----------



## stevieschiff (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh and a rescue called pitbull awareness of Tennessee did come thru and offered to take the dog but no one would let that happen and the judge is saying no rescues came forward to rescue Prada when in fact a rescue most certainly did try..


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The fact that she socialized the dog (or not) isn't the issue to me. What I see in the article is the dog loose on multiple occasions. ANY dog loose is a recipe for disaster, let alone one who will be targeted for being a dog. The shepherd was more than willing, from all accounts, to engage her.
I sympathize for any dog put in this position by poor management, but I will not sign a petition if I think the return of the dog will result in the same behavior by the owner. However, the dog did nothing wrong and if a rescue is willing to take it, that I will support.


----------



## stevieschiff (Jan 30, 2012)

Prada had another appeal..she is finally out under the condition that she must forever stay at the villalobos rescue for the rest of her life. Glad her owner fought for her life even if prada wasn't comming back home to stay with her!!


----------

